# Latest lab results & concern



## Book lover (Apr 24, 2014)

I was diagnosed as hypothyroid in 2010 [at the time, 8.04 TSH (.3-4.7) and FreeT4 .92 (.75-2.0)]

Approximately a year later, my doctor upped my dosage because my test result indicated I needed it (I attributed a lot of my symptoms to weight, so I wasn't really paying attention to how I felt).

In September of this year, my test results were okay. I was still feeling like symptoms were due to weight. I can't find the test results to look at the numbers.

This week I made an appointment with my doctor because there's no way that how I've been feeling is due to weight. Since November, it seems like each month has a new symptom (extremely fatigued, forgetful, easily irritated, no sex drive, dry skin with lips so dry they're painful, throat and mouth extremely dry so I carry water everywhere so I don't start coughing, etc.).

My lab results this week:

TSH 5.32 (0.30-4.70)

Free T4 1.38 (.75-2.00)

She increased my dosage again and she wants to retest in 2 months.

It seems to me that my numbers are going in the right direction. But I feel worse than I did when she diagnosed me in 2010. She felt my numbers this week weren't enough to really be concerned about, but she said that how I'm feeling is much more important.

Is it really just about finding the right dose at this point? After reading information here, I clearly should push for a T3 test if this dosage doesn't help. I'm concerned I should be asking to see a specialist even though I like my doctor.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Dr. Mercola (FREES)
http://www.mercola.com/article/hypothyroid/diagnosis_comp.htm
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Free T3 and Free T4 are the only accurate measurement of the actual active thyroid hormone levels in the body. This is the hormone that is actually free and exerting effect on the cells. These are the thyroid hormones that count.

http://www.mercola.com/article/hypothyroid/diagnosis_comp.htm

Welcome to the board.

What thyroxine replacement are you currently taking and how much?

The only test that is going to tell us all what is "really" going on is the FREE T3 test (not the Total 3.)

I have enclosed information re that.

That said, why are you hypo? Has your doc ever run antibodies indigenous to the thyroid? Have you had an ultra-sound of your thyroid?

Also, methinks you may have Sjogren's as well. It is not uncommon to have more than one autoimmune thing going on.

Glad you are here..................................


----------



## Book lover (Apr 24, 2014)

I am currently taking 137 mcg of Levothyroxine...current for 2 days.

My doctor did not run an antibody test or order an ultrasound. When I went in for a physical for the first time with her, she took a family history, looked at my skin and asked how long it had been dry, looked at my nails, asked some other questions about how I had been feeling and checked my numbers. I do have Raynauds, so feeling cold has been normal for me for a long time. I was also deficient in Vitamin D at the time. Autoimmune disorders run in my mother's side of the family.

I can't imagine feeling like this for 2-3 months while I wait for the next blood test. As I understand it, symptoms manifest before the numbers show in a blood test. If this dosage is going to work, approximately how long before I will feel it? A month?

Thank you!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

In about four to six weeks you should feel a difference.

But more importantly, you should be having an ultrasound ASAP.


----------

